# What's this clip for?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe hold speedo cable?


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, speedo cable on my 64.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

GtoFM said:


> Yes, speedo cable on my 64.


Thanks, it's tough putting a parted out car back together.


----------

